# Metz 45 CL-1 , compatible with Eos 1d mk 3 and and eos 20d



## azawahk (Feb 18, 2013)

will a Metz 45 CL-1 be compatible with an Eos 1D mk3 and EOS 20D?
is it worthwhile to invest in sych a Flash for my mentioned cameras?

thanx
markus
namibia


----------

